# R35 GT-R Complete File Tuning Bible..just landed on my desk!



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

I have just had the pleasure of unpacking 4 copies of the GT-R Complete File tuning bible / magazine for the GT-R.. They do not make a Hyper Revs for the GT-R as yet but this is the next best thing!

Anyone unfamiliar with the concept of these bibles..They are literally crammed full of tuning ideas, body parts and seriously smart stuff from the land of the rising sun to tune your car!! You find a part on a page , drop me a mail and within a matter of weeks it'll be on our next shipment over!

Stay ahead of the pack with ideas ..These are £35 Delivered to your door and there is a post in our trader section also !!

Caroline:thumbsup:
01797 228934


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's a pic :clap:


----------

